# Kindle Fire Problem.



## skipscud (Dec 13, 2004)

Can't find any instructions for getting new Kindle Fire HD to allow Adobe PDF formatted books to load into Kindle. It is supposed to be able to accept Adobe files but I cannot find how to do it. Brand new Kindle Fire HD. Can you help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For my original Kindle Fire I found instructions on Amazon's web site for Kindle support.

For it there are two ways--email the .pdf as an attachment to your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address or attach the Kindle to a computer via USB cable. I don't know how different the new HD version may be.


----------



## skipscud (Dec 13, 2004)

Tried USB connection. Did not work. Somehow, I must download overdrive media console or Amazon Apps for android and access overdrive to get PDF reader. No luck so far.


----------

